
Ask HN: Do you trade cryptocurrencies? - max_
I want to get into trading cryptocurrencies.<p>Is there any advice you can give me?<p>What do you think I should know before getting into this?<p>What resources do you reccomend that you think may benefit me?
======
gaspoweredcat
Play on paper for a bit first to see how you do and get some basic ideas of
prices set in your head. as for resources aside from the exchanges themselves
i just use 2 android apps, digital currency widget to keep an eye on prices
and blockfolio for alerts when coins hit a certain price

